# Do I need to seal this skull?



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

This ceramic skull in on sale at Hobby Lobby for $11.
It is over 8" long and 6" high. I am trying to gather things for my tank setup.
Question: Do I need to seal it?
If so, with what?
Can I use acrylic spray paint?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm sure it'll eventually break down unless you can preserve it. Pond Armor (100% aquarium safe) should work as long as you get a good coat over the whole thing. I used Pond Armor on my 450gal center piece Casuarina tree root section as it is a unique beautiful piece. One of the best things I ever did.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> I used Pond Armor on my 450gal center piece Casuarina tree root section as it is a unique beautiful piece. One of the best things I ever did.


Do you have a picture of it on here?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I put some pics in the below thread. I also tried uploading one of the pics again below.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... start=2880


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

WOW! That does look good!
I have been looking for wood to put in my aquarium, but so far nothing that looks cool like that.


----------

